# How long does it take for Piranha eggs to hatch?



## magicprincess707 (Aug 18, 2005)

My red bellied piranhas just laid a bunchof eggs today at the bottom of my tank and I was wondering how long it takes for the eggs to hatch.


----------



## XSPhoto (Sep 26, 2007)

check out the breeding section. you'll find lots of answers to this and many more questions that you may have soon down the road.

a little research will take you a long way.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

magicprincess707 said:


> My red bellied piranhas just laid a bunchof eggs today at the bottom of my tank and I was wondering how long it takes for the eggs to hatch.


A couple days if you do everything right.


----------



## Coldfire (Aug 20, 2003)




----------

